# Production rates for surface cleaners



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a client with approx 3300 sf of concrete driveway and walkways. I just bought a 20" Mi-T-M surface cleaner at SW. I need to swap the quick connect from male to female to work with my system, but am wondering what the expected production rate would be. I have a 15" surface cleaner you hook to the end of your wand which I measured recently at 200 SF / hour, but of course this one should be faster and easier to use. My unit is a 4 gpm 4000 psi rig. 
Thanks for any feedback. 




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay first test today flat work driveways and sport court about 675 ft.² in 45 minutes not including set up or breakdown


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure you are using roughly a 6% solution to treat the crete after?

That will get rid of those snail trails real quick and boost your PR bigtime.

We always try to run the shortest hose possible on flatwork. Have your guy that is plowing with the surface cleaner hold the water hose with the surface cleaner handle and it will cut your rinsing down a lot also..... keeping the dirt wet and moving

hope this helps


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Did u firm up your production rates at all DT?

I just did a sample yesterday. 15 ft by 30 ft. Took 4.5 minutes, which equates to about 6000 sq ft/hour. Not setup or cleanup obviously, just pushing the rig.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Did u firm up your production rates at all DT?
> 
> I just did a sample yesterday. 15 ft by 30 ft. Took 4.5 minutes, which equates to about 6000 sq ft/hour. Not setup or cleanup obviously, just pushing the rig.



What was on the surface?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Pro rates are in the area of 1500-3500 s.f/hr depending on gum removal and/or chem treatment. The rinsing (and wand cut-in) are what slows you down.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> What was on the surface?


30+ years worth of automotive shop grime.

PP, interestingly enough thats about what i expected. I figured to cut my rate in half b/c of those aspects. i figure it'll be a 3-4 man operation that can move along at about 3000/hr. one guy misting on degreaser ahead, one pushing surface cleaner, one doing the edges etc with a wand, and the last guy squeegeeing the mess into the drain :thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> Did u firm up your production rates at all DT?
> 
> I just did a sample yesterday. 15 ft by 30 ft. Took 4.5 minutes, which equates to about 6000 sq ft/hour. Not setup or cleanup obviously, just pushing the rig.



The one job I have records for was 675 SF in 45 minutes which translates to 900 SF per hour. This was driveway and flat work for both the surface cleaner and rinsing. Also cleaning out the moss in the expansion joints. The rinsing is almost as time consuming as the surface cleaner. Getting all the dirty water out of the area. That seems slow compared to what others here have posted but we are running a 4 gpm machine with a $300 surface cleaner. 20" I think. Not super pro grade, just decent for a painter! ;-)


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

We have LOTs of moss around here. On exposed aggregate touch ups, cleaning out expansion joints and rinsing takes at least as long as the surface cleaning. 

I have two 20" 3-bar BEs and a 12" Steel Eagle. We use the little guy for stairs and porches.


----------

